# windows me startup problem



## mickey (Apr 18, 2000)

windows me pentium 4 1.5GHz 384 MB ram
when starting my computer, first screen flashes by and 2nd screen lists system info and pauses. says press F1 to resume. Just started 2 days ago. no new hardware added. 
any idea why this is happening? also cannot enter bios on startup. tried F1, F2, del. any help would be appreciated.
thanks
mickey

ran hijack this:Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 11:46:26 AM, on 6/11/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.dnet.net/
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\ACROBAT\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneTouch Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\VISION~2\ONETOU~2.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [devldr16.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37670.5211921296
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {549F957E-2F89-11D6-8CFE-00C04F52B225} (CMV5 Class) - http://www106.coolsavings.com/download/cscmv5X.cab
O16 - DPF: {A4639D2F-774E-11D3-A490-00C04F6843FB} (IEAnimBehaviorFactory Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/vizact2000/Install/10/WIN98Me/EN-US/msorun.cab


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

can you get into safe mode and reinstall adobe acrobat it says it has a file missing


----------



## mickey (Apr 18, 2000)

I reinstalled adobe acrobat and ran hijack this again. still the same paused startup.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 6:52:53 AM, on 6/12/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.dnet.net/
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\ACROBAT\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [devldr16.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37670.5211921296
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {549F957E-2F89-11D6-8CFE-00C04F52B225} (CMV5 Class) - http://www106.coolsavings.com/download/cscmv5X.cab
O16 - DPF: {A4639D2F-774E-11D3-A490-00C04F6843FB} (IEAnimBehaviorFactory Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/vizact2000/Install/10/WIN98Me/EN-US/msorun.cab


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

when your computer starts it will tell you on the boot screen which button to press to get into the bios.
run adaware or spybot
go into msconfig/startup and untick any box that is not ms related and reboot if everything starts normal then retick a box reboot and keep doing this until you find what is causeing the problem


----------



## mickey (Apr 18, 2000)

I was finally able to get into the bios and reset to default setup/boot, but when my computer starts up I do not get a screen telling which button to press to get into setup. I just kept pushing F1 until it finally worked.  My first screen flashes just intel pentium 4, then next screen comes up: 
copyright 1996-2001 Intel Corp.
GB85010A.86A.0058.P12.01040217.5
Intel Pentium(R) H 4 processor 1.5 GHz
384 Mb system Ram
Fixed Disk 0 Maxtor ST060H6
(UDMA =100MHz)
Atapi CD-Rom Aopen 16xdvd
Atapi CD-Rom Aopen Cdrw
Legacy keyboard detected
Legacy mouse detected
USB Legacy

Press F1 to resume-

in the last week my computer was locking up on the Intel Pentium 4 splash screen and beeping 2 quick beeps. If I hit alt-ctrl-del it would restart and proceed normally. yesterday I tried starting it and it took about 15 restarts to get it to proceed to the above mentioned Press F1 to resume screen.


----------



## mickey (Apr 18, 2000)

correction. my first screen just flashes Aopen about 1 sec. not long enough to read much. only a 2 line screen.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

need to know what your bios is to know what the beep codes are on an msi bios it is faulty ram


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I think you can find the beep codes for an 850GB at http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d850gb/beep.htm
It seems to indicate a parity error for memory. Is there an option to set non-ecc in the bios (and has it been changed)? Have you tried reseating the ram - or testing it?


----------



## mickey (Apr 18, 2000)

How do I test the ram? I reseated the 2- 64 mb rams that were installed by my computer tech support guy back in Jan. could these be defective and just now causing me problems? also can I take these out and how will it effect my computer. I've never messed around inside my computer before? and where do I find the ecc in bios settings if it were there? and should I download a bios update? (mine is dated 4/2/2001)
thanks,
mickey


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

take out one stick handle by the edge of the card only they are suseptible to static electricity reboot and see if you still get the beeps if you do pull out the next one and check again if still there pull out the remaining and reinstall the first two and try again when you isolate the one just leave that one out.
when you first boot the computer on the boot screenit will tell you what brand the bios is ami,award.phoenix.you should confirm this so you can check the beep codes,not much point in messing with ram if something else is the cause


----------



## mickey (Apr 18, 2000)

the beeps have stopped but when I start my computer it still pauses after the first screen (Aopen PA 256 MX VGA bios version 1.10) flashes and displays system info and says press F1 to continue. after I push F1 everything runs normal. also I have intel active monitor on my computer and when I compared the system report from 2/18/2003 to today the OS memory changed from 392,460 to 392,456 KB RAM. is that normal or something I should worry about too?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the bios reading is from your video card not the one from the motherboard
it depends where you are taking the ram readings from if it is available ram after the computer is running this will vary because of open applications


----------



## mickey (Apr 18, 2000)

my question now is how do I get my computer to load completely like normal without pausing and asking me to push F1 to resume? Would formatting the hard drive and reinstalling windows help or does that have nothing to do with the startup pausing before windows starts?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

go into the device manager and look for yellow marks


----------



## mickey (Apr 18, 2000)

i checked device manager and there are no yellow ! or conflicts


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

this is what i found on google
check everthing is set up in the bios
check the eide cables are secure
reset the bios configuration


----------



## freddy_monti (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi,
I have the same problem with a customer's PC. The motherboard is the same, but the OS is Windows XP Home, so I supose it is a hardware/BIOS problem.

Mickey,
May you please tell me if you solved the problem.

Thanks in advance,
Freddy


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try setting the bios to default


----------



## steinhenge (Jan 1, 2005)

Did you ever get this problem resolved? I have an intel d850gb motherboard that has the same problem. It asks you to press f1 when you reboot. After you press f1 it boots up fine. I can find no bios settings to solve this. I'm pretty stumped with this one....


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000301.htm


----------



## freddy_monti (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi,
In my case the problem was the Hard Drive. I installed a new hard drive and the problem was solved. Try changing the hard drive. 

Here is how I found the solution:

1) You can set a parameter in the BIOS for waiting a few seconds before communicating with the Hard Drive. I am sorry I cannot be more specific but it was more than a year ago. You can browse the BIOS and you will find this parameter for the BIOS to wait certain time before communicating with the Hard Drive at startup. I set this parameter to the max (30 seconds) and then the F1 pompt disapeared. Of course the systems took an additional 30 secs to boot.

2) After a while the problem appeared again. Then I changed the hard drive and reinstalled the OS. Since then the system is working perfectly, the prompt has never appeared again. The original Hard drive was a Maxtor.

I hope this helps,

Freddy


----------

